# Bull Dog Bottle Top



## Maine Digger (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi all, I found this little 2'' ceramic dogs head in the newer level of a dig.  I just threw it in with all the non-bottle stuff and didn't get around to cleaning it for some time. I got a chuckle after discovering that the 'dirt' under the left eye is actually part of the glazing. This dog has gotten himself a 'shinner' or black eye, which is very appropriate as his feature are that of the breed known as is a 'Boxer'.[]   He's also empty headed (hollow) with a 1/4'' diameter opening in the base. I'm guessing that a cork or stopper of some type might have been attached.  I am finding the stories very enjoyable in this new area, let's keep them coming.[]


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 3, 2004)

...here's a shot of the base.


----------

